# That's it, I'm finished!...



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

...it's with a genuine heavy heart that I've decided that my days as a car cleaner/polisher/detailer are over 

The spirit is willing but my body isn't; knees and back have suffered considerable wear and tear, hernia's and teeth problems, getting old ain't a bundle of fun! - not to mention the travelling of the length and breadth of the country and the traumas of moving around the congested areas of the Midlands and places further South...I'm a country boy from Scotland and not used to that sort of volume of traffic!

After retiring, which seemed a good idea at 45 I did all the things that I wanted to do but couldn't because of work. That was fine for a year or so and then I got bored. It was with some encouragement from davidg that pushed me into this detailing...I stayed with David and Julie over a weekend and a few members visited to get their cars done. Pictures appeared on the forum and it all started to get a little out of hand - well, quite out of hand 

We came up the idea of doing a UK Tour with part of the proceeds being donated to the TTOC's nominated charity. It was a huge success; 15 days on the road, my itchy feet syndrome was well and truly scratched, the charity got a nice chunk of cashand I seemed to be on the map as a detailer with a modest repute. The French TT owners club wanted me, calls from Italy, even a tenative sniff to visit Dubai...the logistics of doing such a trip were too much and the whole "business" was built on the premise of doing it as almost as a hobby and I regretfully (now) never followed it up.

The whole ethos of what I was doing was to keep the customer costs to a minimum and my overheads low - no fancy vans; I started with an XR3i convertable which was bit cramped but good for drying the cloths with the top down on a summer evening, a bit like a mobile clothes drier  This was replaced by the Lexus LS400, far better and surprisingly economical - this coined the phrase "Diplomat Dave" with some wag on here sticking a sink plunger with a Swissol flag on the bonnet.
I didn't even bother with a web site, didn't want one and didn't see the need - word of mouth seemed more than enough. That all changed when I received an email from the Mon-The-Fish, opened it up and there was a website he built for me, then the flood gates opened and as much as I thank you Davey for the generous gesture, I blame you for my aches and pains :wink: 

During this period I forged a symbiotic relationship with Swissol/Swissvax...it was great, they gave me a modest discount on products and they in return got some good exposure for their products. There was no "pushiness"from them; I had no targets, no nothing, it was good and the products were too. Sadly, as with all good things they have to come to an end and it ended with much wailing and gnashing of teeth from myself and a few other foot soldiers who'd done so much to put their name on the map ...all in here: 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=100702 
That relationship ended, I absorbed the extra costs and it was back to experimenting with other products to find something that would do the same, perhaps for less cost, but it's not out there- bugger! It's still IMO the best vfm product out there and I'll not use anything else.

To sum up; I've been shown some remarkable hospitality and generousity ...I'm still gobsmacked at how many people who didn't know me beyond my forum presence, opened up their homes to me; fed me, gave me a bed, stitched my clothes back together, did my washing, made me drink beer, eat curries and sent me on my way topped up with lucozade and mars bars etc. You're all stars and I'll not forget the kindness extended to me; thank you, it's been a fabulous few years 

Another TT has joined our fleet of cars, so I'll still be around on here and more than happy to offer up advice on your cleaning/what to use questions. I'll still go out and do a local'ish clean too, but the long distance stuff is over.

For now, dear Jackie has me back and it seems anything with an "ing" on the end is destined for me - cleaning, cooking, shopping, ironing...now if I remember correctly, that's what pushed me to this car care business


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Good luck to you Dave and thanks for all the advice over the years

Tony


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, you did a cracking job


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Although I never let you touch my TT  , I remember meeting you way back in 2004, and you introducing me to the TTOC at the Hilton near the Brooklands EvenTT. Subsequently you were kind enough to supply me with Swissol (now Swissvax) at a discounted price. You are right it is a fantastic product which give a long lasting finish and is used slowly making it far more economical than the original purchase price would ever suggest.

Dave you are one of life's true gentlemen, I hope you have a long and enjoyable retirement, Jackie doesnt give you too many ings and if ever I am up in Scotland can you clean my car? :lol:

Cheers Richard


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Aches and pains aren't fun, best to quit while you're ahead.

I hadn't followed the "supplier" saga. It just underlines that nothing is ever as it appears. For years Ford only made a profit out of the finance taken out on their cars. Quantity discounts favour unit shifters against personal service. Targets wreck everything. The world's a twisted place, but then, it always has been.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awww I loved your write up Jack in the box - top car valeter [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phope said:


> Well, you did a cracking job


Didn't he just!

It was always a pleasure to have you around Dave - easy to go out of our way for, as Richard put it "one of life's true gentlemen". 

Thanks for all the advice and chats over the years and I look forward to seeing pics of the new TT when it's all spruced up!

P.S. you might need to change you sig now


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

We are still here and the B&B is open for you any time   many fond and happy memories , Noby's nuts .........

D & J


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave can i have your micro cleaning cloths if your not going to be using them :wink: :lol: :lol: see you on sunday


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Dave , coming bowling on Sunday?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I never met you but thanks for the helpful advice over the years.

Enjoy some peace and quiet, put your feet up and ease that back into some alcohol induced lethargy... :lol:

Cheers mate,

rich


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck in the future Dave. Pop-in if your ever passing our way it would be a pleasure to see you both again (you can even bring the dog for Suzie to play with).

I'm sure our paths will cross again soon...possibly at Trev's one day!!!!


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

All the best for the future Dave. 
Thank you for you care and attention to detail when detailing my S3.

I fear you will never forget that navara Truck. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

It's a great feeling to be remembered with such nice comments - thank you  
Little danger of me putting my feet up and drifting off in an alchoholic haze...it does sound appealing, but someone will have to nail me to a chair for that happen!

mighTy Tee, Richard...2004? Time has flown! I remember meeting you and Judy at the hotel - but I introduced you to :wink: the TTOC? Best add porous brain syndrome to my list of ailments 

NaughTTy, Paul...NuTTs house, your car after some painting work and a bloody audience of unknowns (at the time) looking on to see what I would do. Quite possibly the most worried I've been at the start of a job :wink: A few silent prayers and it all turned out well!

davidg...good to see you're still here ! Been a long time and Nobbys Nuts and beer are long overdue, will give you and Ju a call soon and see what the booking state of the Best little B&B in the North West is like 

trev, MonTheFish, Wallsendmag...Davey, Trev and Andy, see you all Sunday  And no Trev, you can't have my cloths. That'll only happen when you finish work, I rise like a Phoenix and we'll go out together...2 old sods will do better than one 

Paul-S3, Yes Paul, that truck will not be forgotten in a hurry ...I didn't know how to say "no" then, lesson learnt after though 

Sure I'll meet up with a lot of you again at future TT meets - looking forward to it 

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> trev, MonTheFish, Wallsendmag...Davey, Trev and Andy, see you all Sunday  And no Trev, you can't have my cloths. That'll only happen when you finish work, I rise like a Phoenix and we'll go out together...2 old sods will do better than one
> 
> Dave


 :lol: better start saving for a bigger motor then to make room for our wheelchairs  great to see you back on the forum again just like the good old day's :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear this dave.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > trev, MonTheFish, Wallsendmag...Davey, Trev and Andy, see you all Sunday  And no Trev, you can't have my cloths. That'll only happen when you finish work, I rise like a Phoenix and we'll go out together...2 old sods will do better than one
> ...


Do they do S-Line model zimmers???? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


 20mm lower and shiney wheels :wink: mirrors an option


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Plus a coathook for the colostomy bags....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sad to hear you are hanging up your microfibre mate but enjoy all things ending in "ing" :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

never met you or knew you! and yet i slated you for being a non active admin on here......after reading your write ups, well some of them i feel the need to apologize to you and wish you all the best in the semi retirement. gazz


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Long way from needing mobility aids (yet) :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> never met you or knew you! and yet i slated you for being a non active admin on here......after reading your write ups, well some of them i feel the need to apologize to you and wish you all the best in the semi retirement. gazz


You slated me! Great stuff Gazz, be a good fellow and let me have a link 

Non active admin - yes, but I'm only a mod' on the Show & Shine section and they're all well behaved on there :wink:

Apologies not required and thanks for your best wishes too 

Dave


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Dave, wish you all the best for your retirement, enjoy!

Thanks for the fantastic work you did on my TT in Durham a while ago. The time you put in and the results were very much appreciated.


----------

